# almond to almond capuchine bredding



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

I have 2 unrelated almonds here I want to breed but I have heard that one should not breed almond to almond. Is this true and why not?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"Any almond hen X any non-almond cock will give ALL almond sons and ALL non-almond daughters."


"A heterozygous almond cock (which is most almonds in the world) X non-almond hen gives about 50% almond cocks and hens and about 50% non-almond cocks and hens."


"A homozygous almond cock (not recommended in most cases) X non-almond hen gives 100% almond young of both sexes.."

"There is a recessive gene carried by Almonds that can cause a number of defects, including eye problems or blindness. Mating two almonds gives you a 25% chance that any offspring will have two of the recessive gene, thereby causing problems. There are people that have successfully bred Almond to Almond, but why chance it. You can get the same Almond coloration in many of the offspring by mating Almond to Kite."


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

How does one determine if the birds are homozygous or heterozygous for almond?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Almond is carried on the sex genes...........of which there are two copies for cocks and one for hens. Any almond hen, by nature, is therefore heterozygous (hemizygous) for almond. Any normal almond cock you see will also be heterozygous for almond. If a cock inherits one gene for almond from each of two almond parents.....it will be a homozygous almond. These birds are very white, often have eye problems ("bladder eye") and generally weak and die very early on. That is why almonds are usually mated to kites or something else in the "almond family".....simply to avoid the suffering of those young homozygous cocks. 
If you do pair almond to almond they will also produce normal hens in almond and not and normal cocks in almond. 
BTW, Because almond is carried on the sex chromosomes, an almond hen mated to a non-almond cock will produce all non almond hens and almond cocks.


----------



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Chris. I think I finally get the almond story. Now I have to get with the capuchine peeps to determine what would be considered a kite. There is no real color in capuchines called kite. Makes me wonder if dun or andalusion would be comparable.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Almond will express differently on different colors. All can be pretty IMHO. Generally a "classic" almond expression is almond on top of blue t-pattern with one copy of recessive red.


----------



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

Update...Babies hatched yesterday and today. One with normal length down and dark eyes, the other almost naked with what appears to be red eyes.
I will post pics when I band them.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the new babies!! Looks like one almond and one not...........what color is the beak on the one with long down??


----------

